# CARACAS | Parque Central Towers | 225m | 56 fl



## lumon_14 (Apr 4, 2007)

The Parque Central Complex towers consist of twin 56 floor towers that were built in 1979. These are the tallest towers in South America, and were the tallest one in Latin America untill the Mexico's Torre Mayor surpassed in height (just 5 meters) in April 2003.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

this thread is in the wrong foum.


----------



## Ferso (Jun 27, 2006)

wow, estas torres estan bastante altas, los edificios blancos que se ven a los lados son de 30 pisos, las torres a mi me pareceria que tienen mas de 56 pisos.

Muy bonito complejo.


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

This section is about new projects, The Parque Central Towers are a great couple of buildings but they were projects before I was born, so remove this thread and change it to a more suitable section.


----------



## PuertoPlata (Dec 29, 2006)

-good tower for venezuela.


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

this forum is about new projects.


----------

